# Clown Loaches & StingRays??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Can it be done??

Or does the loaches fancy stingray Eyes??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

get a few, not a big school. It was fun watching my 5" loaches riding on the back of the ray.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

really no problems eh charles???

i would think they would attack the eyes when the ray is buried..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

The ray will out grow the loaches and scare them. Both are bottom swimmer and the loaches can't compete with ray for food. It is why I get rid of my loaches before .


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

theyre fine together. but yes the loaches freak out. my rays are around 11-12 inches each and i had a 11 inch and 3 9 inch loaches. i removed the loaches because they would freak out the rays, my dat and aro....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i c...
my dat & ray seem to get along great!

i just hate how slooowwww loaches grow..


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

My loaches seem to be scared of the rays! I had 4" plus Blue botia that just liked to hide in the corner and my clown loaches seem to just hide in the drift wood. When the rays were not in the tanks the loaches were swimming all over the place. So I got rid of the blue botia and still thinking of getting rid of the clown loaches as you never see them. The only loaches that swam with the rays was my two bigger yo yo loaches.


----------

